# Doing the HAPPY DANCE!!!!!!!!! They are home!!!!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My New Nigerians came back clean!!! I get new girls!!!!!    

So remember when I found the registered girls DIRT cheap that I couldn't resist and hubby said ok. Then she thought that there was something wrong? She casterated the male that I was going to get in the deal - and I told her she could sell him as I didn't want a wether, but if the girls ( 3 adult does - never freshened and a May doeling) came back negative I wanted them.

Well, blood work in - I GET NEW DOES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whoop Whoop!!!!

I am just stoked. Haven't told hubby yet. But he knows that I think I may have found the buck - and he just rolled his eyes - LOL!

Oh I am so exited. 3 more does to breed to Joe immediately so more chance for little Dir-te' babies!!!!!!!


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Doing the HAPPY DANCE!!!!!!!!!*

Congratulations!!!! I wonder what hubby will think??? Mine is OK with new goats as long as I sell some of the old ones. Its always fun to get new goats in!!! can we get some pics soon???


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Doing the HAPPY DANCE!!!!!!!!!*

congrats........wonderful news................ :leap: :leap:



> Oh I am so exited. 3 more does to breed to Joe immediately so more chance for little Dir-te' babies!!!!!!!


 dirte babies ............so funny...... :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Doing the HAPPY DANCE!!!!!!!!!*

Hubby is fine with it - I talked to him and told him. We will either pick them up this weekend or next weekend. I am pushing for Sunday personally to pick them up.



















( the doeling is on the right)

And she wants me to look at her adult buck when I am there and see if I want him also - so who knows!!! may come home with a new buck also - LOL!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Doing the HAPPY DANCE!!!!!!!!!*

Congrats!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Doing the HAPPY DANCE!!!!!!!!!*

Congrats Alison!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Doing the HAPPY DANCE!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks all. I am really trying to convince hubby to let me pick them up tommorrow. I don't know though. We are supposed to go to town for a B-Day party. I want to go but there is going to be some people there that I have an real issue with and have told that I want them no where around me and my family. And son was home with the flu yesterday. So we will see.

I am real interested to see her buck. I guess he is terrified of people because he was kept away from people for a few years when he was born - but it is the sire to the girls - so I will probobly pass unless he is just "to die for".

I will let you all know when they are here and take better pics.

BTW - does it look like the one that is white with black legs that it has waddles???


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Doing the HAPPY DANCE!!!!!!!!!*

It's kinda hard to tell from that pic but it looks like she might.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Doing the HAPPY DANCE!!!!!!!!!*

Congrats Allison!! They are darling!!

I'm pretty sure the black/white doe has wattles....I think the doeling has them also.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Doing the HAPPY DANCE!!!!!!!!!*

Yes...the black/white doe has waddles!!! Hee hee....Joe Dirt babies with "Jewelry"....sounds like babies we will REALLY need to see!! :greengrin:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Doing the HAPPY DANCE!!!!!!!!!*

I think that doe is actually a chocolate and white doe from the looks of it.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Doing the HAPPY DANCE!!!!!!!!!*

You know - I thought so also - but when I talked with the owner last night I asked if the doeling was black and white or chocolate and white - she said that if she remembered right she was black and white - so I guess it will be a surprise till I pick her up.

I am REALLY trying to convince hubby to let me get them tommorrow...... he is on his way home now so we will see.

If would be better if we did it next weekend - but I have a feeling I will be "ill" the day after halloween as we are going to an Adult Halloween Party! (yes us old people still know how to have fun!)


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Doing the HAPPY DANCE!!!!!!!!!*

:wahoo: Congrats!!!! :wahoo: We will need TONS more pics when you get them home! They are VERY pretty!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Doing the HAPPY DANCE!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks Brandi....

If I had my way, I would be going to pick them up the second that hubby is driving in the driveway, but I know that that won't happen - LOL!


----------



## FancyAppy (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Doing the HAPPY DANCE!!!!!!!!!*

Congratulations. You sound so excited. Have a good trip tomorrow


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Doing the HAPPY DANCE!!!!!!!!!*

Hope it worked out for you to get them today! Can't wait to see more pics, and see pedigrees!  They look so very cute! Love the wattles on the girls. . . .


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Doing the HAPPY DANCE!!!!!!!!!*

Congrats on you new goats :sun:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well the girls are home!

I am on my way outside to cut hooves, vaccinate, take pics, and introduce them into the herd!

I will have pics in a few hours for you all!!!

They are sooooo cute!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yay!!! :leap: Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Sweet!  Is this the one that also had a buck she wanted you to buy? Did you like/get the buck??


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

K- just got everyone vaccinated, hooves trimmed (oh my god!) and acclimated to their new homes.

The buck was gorgeous - but hubby said no - that he wants me to wait till I look at another that I am interested - but she said she is going to keep him through winter and if I want him I can have him!! 

More info and pics to come soon


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:leap: Glad you got DH talked into getting them today!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

They are here, pics and pedigree are on a new thread introducing them.

Hope that you all enjoy.

Oh 3 of the 4 have wattles!!!!!

AND so know I just need a polled girl and I have everything a girl could ever want with a blue eyed buck being added at some point!! Woo Hoo!

I really, really want to purchase their dad - but not till spring and I see their udders - as I never got to see their dams.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Their sire should throw fairly nice udders. But the thing I've noticed with all the milking daughters I've seen from their grand-sire, MegaBuck, is not-so-great teat placement. I think every single milking daughter I've seen from him needs better placed teats. That's jmho though. There could be some that have nicely-placed teats.

**Oh, forgot to add that their paternal grand-dam, White Truffle is an AGS 2xGCH - one leg away from her permanent championship. . . . in case you want to add that in their pedigrees.


----------

